#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-19
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, how are you?
<coolbhavi> postman pushed through again m doing ok
<coolbhavi> you?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey
<coolbhavi> :)
<cwayne> hiya coolbhavi
<cwayne> hows it goin?
<coolbhavi> goin on mate.. there?
<coolbhavi> dpm, pm?
<dpm> coolbhavi, sure, go for it, no need to ask :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: same
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-20
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> postman-image-uploader is present in precise now
<dpm> coolbhavi, great!
<dpm> coolbhavi, and I talked to the myapps guys yesterday and the postman 12.04 and 12.10 entries are now gone. I'll publish the banner after lunch
<coolbhavi> cool :-)
<coolbhavi> dpm, applied lintian patches from neils btw. Building now
<coolbhavi> dpm, just saw the UDW timetable. How about a general session about ARB?
<coolbhavi> this udw?
<coolbhavi> lintian build failed :(
<dpm> coolbhavi, there is going to be UDW and UADW. I think an ARB session might be better suited for UADW, but there is no reason why you couldn't have one on UDW
<coolbhavi> dpm, I added it for UDW too as a general introduction. We could have a bit more indepth q and a on UADW I guess. Your thoughts?
<dpm> sounds good. The UADW session will be a bit different anyway, as it will be on air
<dpm> coolbhavi, also, I see that there is quite a lot of back and forth communication to determine the best time for a meeting. We in the translations team used to use http://whenisgood.net/ to let everyone put their suitable times and then decide. Perhaps it can also help the ARB?
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks will have a look
<coolbhavi> dpm, the tool seems better than doodle
<coolbhavi> and simpler
<coolbhavi> thanks!
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, I haven't used it in a while, but we looked at a few back then, and this one seemed to work well
<coolbhavi> dpm, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1832/ virus writer :)
<coolbhavi> m inclined to reject it though m not sure
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage cwayne :)
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi
<dpm> coolbhavi, it's a pdf, let me pass it to the commercial packagers, and they can take care of it (and reject it, if necessary)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, did the icon thing get clarified?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: not yet, i need to email them again
<coolbhavi> dpm, ok ll click on submit to myapps then
<dpm> ok, cool
<highvoltage> hey coolbhavi, things well?
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, pretty ok. Had been to the doc today morning
<highvoltage> yeah I saw you mentioning it on facebook hope it went well
<coolbhavi> yes got a throat infection due to the pollution here
<coolbhavi> cant help
<coolbhavi> dpm, pushed on to the commercial queue
<dpm> great, thanks!
<dpm> ouch, I hope you get better soon, then :/
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: you get some pretty cheap humidifiers that filters dust and polyn and bacteria out of the air. might be good to use for indoors at least (since you can control that). but yeah, no nice :(
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, no use here since people here look at you as a weird guy if you use it :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks!
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, m used to it but yesterday was horrible
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: hehe, here too but I don't let it bother me
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, people think a hell lot of different here. mindset issues. Even till date people here criticize me for contributing to opensource. But I dont give it a hear
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> brb dinner :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-21
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne dpm highvoltage :)
<coolbhavi> hey mhall119
<cwayne> mornin coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> cwayne, morning! how has it been?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: not too bad, how about you?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, going on mate :) nothing special :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i sent another email to the python guys, hoping to hear a response today about the logo
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no issues :) Just ping me on list and I'll have another look. The code and packaging is fine btw
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-22
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi ;)
<coolbhavi> nice postman banner :)
<dpm> yeah, it looks good, doesn't it? :-)
<coolbhavi> superb :-)
 * coolbhavi hugs dpm :)
 * dpm hugs back :)
<dpm> kudos to the design team
<coolbhavi> yep real cool artwork
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-23
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hiya
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hows it goin?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i'm a little confused re: d/rules on the pypi lens
<coolbhavi> the d/rules need to be tweaked a bit in unity-lens-pypi :-)
<coolbhavi> yes anyways ll modify tomorrow and commit it to a branch
<cwayne> coolbhavi: im just tryin to figure out what exactly needs tweaking, im pretty sure i just copied the d/rules from the github lens :P
<coolbhavi> :-)
<coolbhavi> d/rules line 7
<coolbhavi> you have 8 spaces before dh sequence starts
<coolbhavi> ideally it should be a tab
<coolbhavi> just remove those 8 spaces and press tab
<coolbhavi> that should do it!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: ah, i gotcha
<cwayne> coolbhavi: pushed :)
<coolbhavi> :) thanks!
<coolbhavi> ll have a look soon!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks man :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no mention :)
<coolbhavi> dpm_, hi :)
<vibhav> o/
<vibhav> So, I heard that there is a big queue
<vibhav> Let me have a look
<vibhav> :O
<coolbhavi> :)
<vibhav> Lets do this
<coolbhavi> vibhav, yes but please wait a while :-)
<vibhav> sure
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-24
<malin> mhall119: Do you know how to pack a bash-script as a deb-package and make it work as this: the deb-package should run the script, not move it to /usr/bin as happening now
<mhall119> malin: you can make it a pre- or post-install hook for the deb package
<mhall119> but it won't be allowed in MyApps that way, you'll have to propose it for the Universe archive
<mhall119> malin: see http://wiki.debian.org/MaintainerScripts
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<mhall119> malin: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html has more info on the same
<mhall119> hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi mhall119!
<malin> mhall119: I think it could be for the Universe. The moust importent first is how to make it work :) _How do I make a pre- or post-install hook?
<malin> *the most important
<malin> this sucks. I think I need a step by step explanation on how exactly to do this....
<mhall119> malin: you just put the scripts in your /debian/ directory, called preinst or postinst
<malin> ok. I put my script in the debian-directory and names it postinst or preinst ? :)
<malin> mhall119: thanx, that worked. The only problem now is: the script uses wget and dpkg dpkg and I can't get dpkg lock. Guess I have to put that dependency in a folder in the ppa or something :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-25
<cwayne> 'ello
<mhall119> malin: why are you calling dpkg?
<cwayne> is there a generally accepted place for dropping config files for apps going into software center?
<malin> mhall119: because the script I make used it. I can get those packages by adding them to dependencies instead. except for getlibs-all.deb, wich I need to take down from a site with wget. Maybe I can just download that file to the ppa and adding it to dependencies?
<mhall119> malin: yeah, make it a dependency, you can get them both into Universe if you need to
<malin> mhall119: oki :) thanx :)
<malin> my deb-package depends on getlibs-all.deb and some other packages, but getlibs.deb is the one I get via wget. great if I can get that one in to universe too
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
